# is MERA Good ?



## zeyad (Sep 17, 2019)

Dear All, 

i was not sure where to post this thread, I am currently feeding my pup (8 months old) Mera Junior Sensitive, the link below:

https://www.mera-petfood.com/en/dog...-turkey-und-rice-for-the-young-sensitive-dog/

is it a good food to feed, knowing that i do live in Bahrain, and not all the food Brands available here, 

Note: I tried Farmina but the poop was smelling really bad and its really black so i stopped it. 

i would highly appreciate and advice and tip. thanks in advance


----------



## zeyad (Sep 17, 2019)

Thank you


----------



## zeyad (Sep 17, 2019)

Sorry, but why no one is replying, is Mera a bad food or its not known, my understanding is that its a German food and the best for GSD, or that what i was told, anyway thanks again.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm not familiar with that brand of food. With the big change in the forum design many people have been quiet on the site while they learn the new look and how things work. 
My general rule is unless your dog has a food allergy that requires a specific diet go with what works and you can afford. If your dog is thriving, has good energy, healthy coat and good stool no need to change food based on the opinion of others. Every dog is different. Some thrive on expensive food and others don't. Same goes for lesser expensive foods. 
I checked the link you provided and I have seen much worse foods. It seems a bit heavy on the rice but otherwise doesn't look bad ingredient wise. Is there a reason you decided to go with a limited ingredient food? No that it's a bad thing to do so just curious if you dog has displayed food allergy symptoms.


----------



## T'Challa! (Dec 4, 2019)

zeyad said:


> Dear All,
> 
> i was not sure where to post this thread, I am currently feeding my pup (8 months old) Mera Junior Sensitive, the link below:
> 
> ...


i agree with @Springbrz whatever is working for your puppy, besides dry food, I guess the only other recommendation for a more nutritious or healthier food would be a raw diet with all the fixins


----------



## anagram (Apr 24, 2017)

Hi zeyad

Apologies tried to reply but forum was in transition mode 

Mera is a good quality kibble. I have fed it , and while it did nothing to resolve my problem (neither did a lot of other brands or even raw ) I did feel comfortable using the brand.

The question is why the sensitive diet ? Is there a reason for that , instead of https://www.mera-petfood.com/en/dog/products/essential-junior-2/

You are going to have to find your own way in terms of selection of kibble. There are many articles on the net with all the pros and cons of the different types and brands. At the end of the day the one that works for your pup is the best. And you as the owner can only try to do your best by reading and learning.


----------



## zeyad (Sep 17, 2019)

thank you all for your reply, the sensitive was chosen by the seller, as he said this is the best for his age (8 month) and after one year i can transfer to Adult, my only worry was that the rice was the first ingredients, and i read that normally it should be protein source e.g. chicken, my worry if the food is not good it will effect his growth and he will not grow to his potential. 

thanks again


----------

